# New piercing :)



## thesilverbeast (Feb 12, 2008)

Got it done yesterday  



(and i thought id chuck in the stimmie for good measure!)


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 12, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I can see accidents happening if you're not careful


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah crazy, im gonna be pretty careful. it only lasts for a few months so it wont have a chance to grow out. 



(and btw it didnt hurt anymore than a normal piercing. the tongue hurt more than this... i expected different. )


----------



## scorps (Feb 12, 2008)

nice


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 12, 2008)

When you take it out, do you do it yourself? Does it come out easy, I would think it would get pretty tight after a while and be a bit hard to dislodge?


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 12, 2008)

With this piercing, because its not pinching anything and its just straight skin theres a high chance the body will reject it like how it does a splinter. to counteract that the bar is on 90 degree angles. this will make it painful to take out if it hasnt healed up (which mine hasnt yet as its only 30 hours old) and puts as much flesh above the piercing so its easier for the body to keep rather than try to get rid of. 





but yeah, due to the rejection and all that it will grow out fast. so when that happens you take it out. usually you get at least 3 months but some get years. same as the eyebrow but the eyebrow is usually 6 months.


oh and to answer your question, ill just pinch the skin a little to raise it then itll slide out painlessly (i hope!)


----------



## itbites (Feb 12, 2008)

*ohhh omg omg wow so what makes one want to pierce their arm? :shock: also now i'm curious what else is pierced *


----------



## MOTH (Feb 12, 2008)

Mate if your only getting 6 months out of an eyebrow it not being done right. I done mine myself and its been in there for 8 years now.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 12, 2008)

lol only other thing i have is the tongue... 




moth, you are one of the lucky ones. anything that is pinching skin (i.e eyebrow, bellybutton ect.) will grow out eventually. my eyebrow lasted wel over a year before i started to notice it slightly migrating out. i could have had another 6 months easily maybe more but i decided to take it out. some last 6 months, some last longer. some much much longer.


i was just saying 6 is the minimum to expect... just like 3 is for my arm. it will probably last longer than that though.


----------



## kelly (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks good!
I got a new piercing too


----------



## Rocky (Feb 12, 2008)

Lol.. different..


----------



## itbites (Feb 12, 2008)

*yeh v different  *


----------



## scorps (Feb 12, 2008)

ive had my eyebrow for like 2 years now and its still going strong


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 12, 2008)

i like it kelly! My mate wants her hand web done. get in the way much? so far mine has a little bit.


----------



## bright_yummy (Feb 12, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## kelly (Feb 13, 2008)

thesilverbeast said:


> i like it kelly! My mate wants her hand web done. get in the way much? so far mine has a little bit.


 
Tell her to definitely get it done 
It doesn't really get in the way, only because I'm so careful and aware of it haha. The only change I've had to make is I wear a glove in the shower, to stop it getting caught in my hair and to stop all the soaps, shampoos etc getting in it.
I had my hip surfaces done and they got in the way a lot more!


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 13, 2008)

eeew


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 13, 2008)

sigridshurte said:


> eeew



x 2


----------



## Ema86 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice,
I would highly recommend a dermal anchor as an alternative, you can put it almost anywhere, and looks easier to remove. I recently got one on my temple, can't wait to get more when I have the cash.


----------



## thenicewitch (Feb 13, 2008)

eeew


----------



## thals (Feb 13, 2008)

haha awesome piercings ppl  I still plan on getting my madison n nape done, will show yas once I do... meanwhile I have to be content with my labret n nose ring.. *sigh* lol


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 13, 2008)

i'm getting my vertical labret done next week... expecting that one to pinch a bit, lol.


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 13, 2008)

These have to get caught on things from time to time, yes? Like your clothes and stuff, and that's got to hurt.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 13, 2008)

Because you're using a surface bar instead of say... PTFE or a normal curvey bar the chance of rejection is much lower.
It looks nice. I hope you are looking after it correctly. Where did you get it pierced?

i've never liked the look of hand web piercings. But whatever floats your boat ^_^

I got the ring for the center of my lip the other day. It looks cool. I might post pictures tonight.
The next piercing i'm planning is two vertical labrets where snakebites usually go, it's going to look awesome.


----------



## LennytheGecko (Feb 13, 2008)

I love piercings! Mine have never gotten in the way, I have 2 tounge rings and a belly ring... except the time my kitten jumped from the floor to ATTACK my belly ring.... that bloody hurt more than the piercings did. I like to be able to hide my piercings when i want to, but i want to get my nape done. To anyone that has it done, does it get in the way? 
Also the best piercer in Perth W.A. is Exoctic Body Piercing, which is on theNorthbridge side of the Perth Train Station.  Wicked


----------



## callith (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Lol.. different..



exactly what i was thinking


----------



## kelly (Feb 13, 2008)

LennytheGecko said:


> I love piercings! Mine have never gotten in the way, I have 2 tounge rings and a belly ring... except the time my kitten jumped from the floor to ATTACK my belly ring.... that bloody hurt more than the piercings did. I like to be able to hide my piercings when i want to, but i want to get my nape done. To anyone that has it done, does it get in the way?
> Also the best piercer in Perth W.A. is Exoctic Body Piercing, which is on theNorthbridge side of the Perth Train Station.  Wicked


 

I beg to differ, my friend had his nape done at Exotic...it was so wonky that he had to take it out because it looked so ridiculous :|


----------



## itbites (Feb 13, 2008)

*I've had my tongue done for about 8 years now...i love it heaps but gees it still gets stuck on forks occasionally and feels horrible! Also had my nose done but kept ripping at it everytime i washed my face or itched so got rid of it!*


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 13, 2008)

ive had my tongue for about 3 or 4 years, once the ball came off and shattered two thirds of my front bottom left tooth. that wasnt good  (all good though, just got it capped) 






Metal_Jazz said:


> Because you're using a surface bar instead of say... PTFE or a normal curvey bar the chance of rejection is much lower.
> It looks nice. I hope you are looking after it correctly. Where did you get it pierced?
> 
> I got the ring for the center of my lip the other day. It looks cool. I might post pictures tonight.
> The next piercing i'm planning is two vertical labrets where snakebites usually go, it's going to look awesome.




yeah, i researched it before i got it and was comfortable knowing i got the propper surface bar. i got it at off ya tree in highpoint in melbourne. he seemed pretty good there. he did my mates nape the same way. 

Dont worry, i dont want this thing to scar up so im being a care nazi. washing it when i should. something like that you wanna take care of. 


and yes, post pictures! 





mrmikk said:


> These have to get caught on things from time to time, yes? Like your clothes and stuff, and that's got to hurt.


 


my eyebrow did a few times, that wasn't too good but you get used to it that it becomes second nature to just move your hand a little differently or whatever to avoid hitting it.


----------



## sockbat (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice one Congrats


----------



## LennytheGecko (Feb 13, 2008)

kelly said:


> I beg to differ, my friend had his nape done at Exotic...it was so wonky that he had to take it out because it looked so ridiculous :|


thats not cool at all kelly, i suppose one of my tounge rings is a bit to the left, but they all healed really quickly and had do props with any. But i also washed my belly and the bellyring with metho, worked really well by drying it up closing it heaps faster than it usually takes. 

Do u have any piercers in perth you would recommend?


----------



## kelly (Feb 13, 2008)

LennytheGecko said:


> thats not cool at all kelly, i suppose one of my tounge rings is a bit to the left, but they all healed really quickly and had do props with any. But i also washed my belly and the bellyring with metho, worked really well by drying it up closing it heaps faster than it usually takes.
> 
> Do u have any piercers in perth you would recommend?


 
I'm pretty sure you're never meant to wash peircings with Metho...erm.

Primal Urge is the best piercing place in Perth, it's in the city.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 13, 2008)

LennytheGecko said:


> But i also washed my belly and the bellyring with metho, worked really well by drying it up closing it heaps faster than it usually takes.



Wow, your'e an idiot. :shock:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 13, 2008)

should get dermals


----------



## python blue (Feb 13, 2008)

thesilverbeast one of my mates has her neck done its the same as your arm exept her hair always get cought in it lol she has had if for about 8 months now but she had to take it out the other day and she was crying when she took it out and then it bleed for like 30 minutes


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 13, 2008)

lol, you just copied me didn't you  







I also had the back of my neck done:


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 13, 2008)

niice. 



it was a birthday present. originally going for nape but cos of my INSANELY curly hair i went the wrist.


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice piercings everyone. 
My mods are as follows:
nose
both tragus
both ears twice with lower hole stretched to 4ga with plans to go to 0ga
vertical hood
a microdermal in my chest which after a year rejected and i got it removed. Once it fully heals i'll get it re-done though.
I also recently got my first tattoo seems we are on the topic of mods.

I'd love to get more piercings and am hanging out for a madonna/munroe/beauty spot but due to work need to limit facial piercings.

Attached are pics of my micro and my tattoo after 1st and 2nd sessions.

pink_boa


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 13, 2008)

wooooo jazz!!! nice


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 13, 2008)

pink_boa said:


> Nice piercings everyone.
> My mods are as follows:
> 
> nose
> ...


 



hey pinky where did u get ur work done at??


----------



## Ella (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the look of the wrist piercings but far too impractical for me. Mate had it done once and she'd get it caught on everything! Never healed properly, was always red and ouchy. Think I'll stick with the 8 'tamer' piercings I've got. Hope it heals up all good for u tho!


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 13, 2008)

used to get pierced at the piercing urge in crown st, sydney but since they are no longer there i now get pierced at industrial strength in king st, newtown which i HIGHLY recommend if anyone is looking.

ink by rhys @ inner vision in crown st, sydney. Also HIGHLY recommended.

pink_boa


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 13, 2008)

not to bad compared to the work i have seen come out of there we have so many people come saying there tattoo is stuffed up


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 13, 2008)

why what studio does your mum have if you don't mind me asking?

pink_boa


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 13, 2008)

nice dermal pink_boa! 

How do they put them in? Much pain?


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 14, 2008)

thesilverbeast,

It wasn't anymore painful that any other piercing. if you check out http://www.bmezine.com there is plenty of info on microdermals and any form of body modification that you can imagine and others that you can't......... 

but basically they pierce underneath the skin using a regular piercing needle then just slip the jewelry in.

Changing the jewelry hurt ALOT. i got my gem changed because when i first got it done it was still pretty new and the flat dics gems were not available and i had like a half ball kinda gem so he kinda had to hold the post and unscrew it and yeah OUCH! have a bloody pic after i got it changed around here somewhere but yeah.

removal was also pretty painless. i went in and from doing my research was expecting a scalpel. however when i looked on the tray i seen no scalpel or cutting instrument of any kind and upon asking how he was going to take it out i got a cheeky grin and "i'll tell you when i am finished" i knew he was just going to rip it out which was fair enough considering how much it had rejected. I had actually considered doing it myself. 

anyway any more q's just ask

pink_boa


----------



## kelly (Feb 14, 2008)

When you got your dermal removed, did it leave much of a scar?
I was considering getting a couple near my collarbones, but I don't really want two big scars there forever!


----------



## jessb (Feb 14, 2008)

pink_boa said:


> used to get pierced at the piercing urge in crown st, sydney but since they are no longer there i now get pierced at industrial strength in king st, newtown which i HIGHLY recommend if anyone is looking.
> 
> ink by rhys @ inner vision in crown st, sydney. Also HIGHLY recommended.
> 
> pink_boa


 
I luuuurve the design on your back, Pinky! Funnily enough Rhys did my back work too! He was fantastic. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 14, 2008)

I had the joy of swallowing a piece of my lip ring today. 
The joys of having piercings!


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 14, 2008)

kelly,

i'll take some pics of my scar if you like and post it. it isn't a huge scar and it will settle down more as it heals.

Jessb,

i also agree that rhys was fantastic. he even contacted me quite a bit after the first session just to check up to see how i was coping etc.

pink_boa


----------



## Lesa (Feb 14, 2008)

kelly said:


> I'm pretty sure you're never meant to wash peircings with Metho...erm.


Now I may be really old.... and have nothing pierced but my ears.... BUT way back when I got my ears done, ALL piercings were treated with Metho, that was what was recommended and I've had them done 3 times over many years and never got an infection.

Of course it also makes a damn fine drink........... Only kidding on that one


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 15, 2008)

Metho dries the piercing out and actually slows down the healing process.

My personal fav is saline, salt water is fine too but there is a chance that it might be mixed too strong and burn the piercing.

pink_boa


----------



## Bryony (Feb 15, 2008)

he he he
looks like a mannequin hand in the second pic


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 15, 2008)

Lesa said:


> Now I may be really old.... and have nothing pierced but my ears.... BUT way back when I got my ears done, ALL piercings were treated with Metho, that was what was recommended and I've had them done 3 times over many years and never got an infection.



Back in the day they also thought the world was flat....


Metho is too harsh.


----------



## jessb (Feb 15, 2008)

pink_boa said:


> Metho dries the piercing out and actually slows down the healing process.
> 
> My personal fav is saline, salt water is fine too but there is a chance that it might be mixed too strong and burn the piercing.
> 
> pink_boa


 
Saline IS salt water!  But I think that is the best too. I always tried to get piercings done in summer because when swimming in the ocean every day, they heal really fast!

But apparently for infections VERY diluted hydrogen peroxide is often recommended. (I think you can buy it in solution as "piercing spray" or something.)


----------



## kelly (Feb 15, 2008)

jessb said:


> Saline IS salt water!


 
Erm...duh.
Saline is properly mixed though. If you mix too much salt in the water then it can burn the piercing, that's why Saline is easier and better.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 15, 2008)

i rekon i might mix it too strong.... what effect does it have on the piercing?


----------



## LennytheGecko (Feb 15, 2008)

Metho, 100% Alcohol or peroxcide... they are all olden day remedies, what they would of used for heaps worse wounds than a piercing gives. I did use salt water or beach water aswell. I found both metho and salt water to be the best mix for me, healing it up quickly. 
I suppose people with fair/sensitive skin should use the metho.. ect


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 16, 2008)

Peroxide, alcohol, metho, it's all non-discriminative and kills all the good bacteria and bad bacteria, it's too harsh.

Do you know what they use peroxide for in the body modification industry? They use it to irritate scarification wounds so that you scar better.

The water in our bodies is made of salt water. the saline/salt water mix is absorbed really well and the salt naturally heals it.


----------



## LennytheGecko (Feb 18, 2008)

aarrrr toughen up peoples!
and use whatever you like on your own piercings 

so, anyone got any new piercings???


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 18, 2008)

LennytheGecko said:


> aarrrr toughen up peoples!
> and use whatever you like on your own piercings




Oh you're right. 

Lets not follow the PROFESSIONAL's directions and all rub metho in our piercings; Oh! and why not some nailpolish remover why we're at it???

Why not stop there? Lets stereilize needles with alcohol and go for gold! No need for proper training or experience/knowledge, it's just shoving a needle through your body right? 

It's not about being 'tough' it's about what's doing best for your piercing/body. And metho/peroxide/alcohol have been proven to be too harsh.


My latest piercing want is two vertical labret piercings where snakebites usually are. Other than that I want 4 'other' piercings and two microdermals where I had my sternum pierced and i'll be happy.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 18, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Oh you're right.
> 
> Lets not follow the PROFESSIONAL's directions and all rub metho in our piercings; Oh! and why not some nailpolish remover why we're at it???
> 
> ...


 



....you know your stuff....want a job.. lol


----------



## spoonman (Feb 18, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


>


thats hot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 18, 2008)

hey metal, you seem to know your stuff...


a mate of mine keeps telling me (she paid for my arm and got her nape done at the same time) that you shouldnt wash salt into the piercing because it irritates the area. How true is this? I've read just as many sites that say dont use salt and just warm water as those that say to use salt. so as you can imagine i have no idea what is right.


----------



## hornet (Feb 18, 2008)

spoonman said:


> thats hot!!!!!!!!!!!!



i 2nd that. I only have my tongue done at the moment but would like to get my septum done at some stage. Why are chick with piercing just so damned hot?


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 18, 2008)

spoonman said:


> ....you know your stuff....want a job.. lol



 Sure... If you fly me down to Adelaide and give me the right training.

thesilverbeast - The water in your body is salty (ever tasted your tears?). 
The salt water you use will be absorbed into your body and it naturally helps with the healing.

If you use too much salt it can irritate your piercing that's why you use 1/4 teaspoon of salt to 1 cup of water.
Water from the kettle is best because it has been boiled and has less bacteria in it. Oh, use warm water too.

When you have your salt solution made up soak your piercing 3 times a day. Depending on the area you can tip the cup against your piercing and hold it in place. (you can use a smaller cup or a shot glass or something like that for the smaller areas you've got pierced.)

Let it air dry because if you go wiping it you could be wiping bacteria into it.

Don't touch it with unwashed hands, ever. You'll want to play with it because it's new and stuff DON'T. When you wash your hands make sure you pay attention to underneith your nails too.

Don't pick at the crusties. once your piercing has been soaking for a while wipe them off with an ear bud.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 18, 2008)

thesilverbeast - Just wondering... What aftercare instructions did they gave you?


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for the info. just what you said. which is what ive been doing. washing it with a light saline solution.



another question... what are the signs of rejection? 


its red around the holes indicating that its a bit irritated. and its a bit painful. ive been told if it hurts around the area and not just above the bar then its fine. mine hurts if i touch above the bar under the skin as expected but 5 mm away its fine. 

im waiting to see if a red line comes up between the balls where the bar is. if i see that then its coming out straight away.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 18, 2008)

If it starts getting red scar tissue around the exit holes of your piercing then i'd take it out ASAP.
i'll find a picture and post it


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 18, 2008)

Starting to reject
and here's a picture of ones which shouldn't be left to that stage:


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 18, 2008)

Having the salt water too strong will slightly burn the piercing and while it might not be noticeable it might take just a little bit longer to heal or stay red for a little bit longer than usual.

Also in regards to swimming at the beach the info my piercer gave me advises:
"Avoid submerging your piercings in water such as pools, lakes, spas etc. unless you feel confident that the water is clean enough for an open wound (which is what your piercing is while it is healing). Most bodies of water harbor bacteria. If there is sea life, motor oil or children in the water it is not clean enough!"

I personally think metho is unnecessary but everybody who ever has had a piercing will have their own ideas on aftercare and each studio you go to will similarly offer different advice. I think the best advice is know your own body and know what works for you.

pink_boa


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 18, 2008)

eh sorry didn't read all the post before posting but hope the saltwater etc info is of interest to someone.

and i don't know what other people have experienced with rejection but i found it to be painless despite how yuk and sore it looks.


pink_boa


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 18, 2008)

it looks similar to the starting to reject one. ill try get a pic up but itll be in bad lighting and on my cam phone.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 18, 2008)

heres the pics.


kinda hard to tell i know but its the best i can really do atm.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, can't see at all really.
If you're worried it's starting to reject just go to your piercer.


----------



## AustHerps (Feb 21, 2008)

Your own pee is the most sterile liquid to your own body - it's salty, and full of other minerals. This is why trans-urethral piercings heal so quickly. Metho/alcohol etc is just ridiculously stupid - there's no excuse for such outdated remedies. Sea salt soaks are great for those who don't like going that extra mile (and a drop of tea-tree oil in a cup of sea salt solution can help to draw out deeper infections to the surface of the skin). The two worst things one can do with sea salt are over-concentrating and over-cleaning - Twice a day is ample.

Wow. I'm rambling. Won't share any photos as i no longer have any of the family-friendly variety 

Austy.


----------

